# Blog-System für Homepage gesucht



## Ich_halt224 (15. Juli 2006)

Nabend Ihr Lieben,

ich suche so in etwa ein Newssystem, welches ich in meinem Homepage integrieren kann, so nach dem Beispiel eines Bloggs, wo ich etwas rein schreiben kann und dann die Möglichkeit besteht, dazu Kommentare abzugeben.

Kennt da jemand einen Anbieter oder sowas?


Liebe Grüße

Tim


----------



## Steffen Giers (15. Juli 2006)

http://www.cmsmatrix.org/

Viel spass beim Vergleichen


----------



## Ich_halt224 (15. Juli 2006)

Wow, das ist wieder etwas, was mich überhaupt nicht weiter bringt.


----------



## Gumbo (15. Juli 2006)

Auf OpenCMS.org gibt es die am weit verbreitetsten Blogs zum Ausprobieren.


----------



## vitavie (15. Juli 2006)

google mal nach "b2evolution".
Da gibts 5 Blog Register, kannst aber auch nur eins nehmen. Eine Menge vorgefertiger Designs. Lassen sich relativ einfach anpassen.


----------



## DDSD (15. Juli 2006)

Da gibt es einige.
Die glaube ich bekanntesten wären wordpress.de und s9y.org ^^


----------



## venyl (15. Juli 2006)

Wie wärs mit Wordpress?


----------



## Steffen Giers (15. Juli 2006)

Ich_halt224 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wow, das ist wieder etwas, was mich überhaupt nicht weiter bringt.



 Warum? Steht doch alles da...


----------



## mojitoweb (19. November 2007)

werd mich in den nächsten Tagen auch mal mit dem Thema befassen.
Hab jetz auf die schnelle diese Auflistung gefunden: http://unblogbar.com/software/


----------



## barbiturator (8. Januar 2008)

ja, nimm Wordpress. Beinahe alle bekannten Blogs werden auf diese Weise erstellt. Ausserdem gibt es da ein Wahnsinns Plugin angebot, wie chats, umfragen etc...

Beispiele hier:

http://bildblog.de
http://beichtstuhl.salzkotzen.de
http://klabusterbeere.net


----------



## josDesign (16. Januar 2008)

Da ich ein Anhänger bin eines bekannten CM-Systems möchte ich auch darauf hinweisen, das es für Typo3 den sogenannten TimTab gibt als Extension. Er ermöglicht auch in Windeseile eine Blogseite zu erstellen ODER man fügt ihn sich in seine bereits bestehende Typo3-Seite ein.  Es gibt auch jede Menge Tools um Wordpress-Einträge in Timtab zu importieren ;-]

Schönen tag noch!


----------



## DDSD (16. Januar 2008)

Wobei du auch anmerken solltest, das Typo3 nichts für Anfänger ist - das Installieren geht noch einfach, aber um dann die Administration zu durchschauen muss man ein Typo3-Studium besuchen


----------



## josDesign (16. Januar 2008)

Rrrichtig, das ist ja das Problem


----------

